# Family dog



## redrumredrum89 (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm am in a jam guys .My family and me are moving and the only places that we can find dose not allow dogs. I love this dog and it is very hard for me to give him up but the family comes first.He is by far the best dog I have ever seen or owned!! He has been cut so he is a big puss,but he will bark a scar the crap out of some one.I trained him very well .He will not put his teeth on anyone .Does not go in the house 1-2 ,I have never seen him mark anything in his life. He sits,lays down in his place ,takes food from someone super easy,will not jump out of a truck.He will become alert told,but not aggressive.He will fetch 1 maybe twice but anymore ....good luck.Bottom line this is a super family dog and some one will be lucky to get him.

Xander does require some things

1. Have to have a yard.NO CHAINS

2. kids is a big plus

3. if there is a problem he comes back to us.

4. love lots of love ,He has a big heart.

5. must live in south LA or MS

PM me if interested


----------



## redrumredrum89 (Apr 12, 2012)

more pics


----------



## kygreen (Oct 15, 2011)

wow i feel for you man looks like a great dog hope you find him a good home,


----------



## redrumredrum89 (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks man me too.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

How old is he? Is he full blood? Always wanted a Rot. I'm in LA, just not that South LA.

---------- Post added at 05:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:52 PM ----------

Great name also!


----------



## redrumredrum89 (Apr 12, 2012)

oh yea sorry bout that he is pure breed and about 5 years.He has all shots and AKC reg.But I do not have papers in hand.


----------



## redrumredrum89 (Apr 12, 2012)

I need to find some thing this week if I can.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

PM sent


----------



## Lonewolfe (Jan 25, 2012)

Looks like a beautiful Rottie. Have a female myself. Sad you cannot keep him and I hope you find a good home for him. If you were closer, I'd take him myself......


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Still waiting to hear from u redrum


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

Man sorry to hear that I had to put my blue nose pit down last NOVEMBER for a snake bite, still cant believe she got bit in November, my 5yo son cried for hours

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## redrumredrum89 (Apr 12, 2012)

Well it looks we have a good home for him.That didn't take long.I happy about the family that is getting him so I cant be to sad

---------- Post added at 11:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:31 PM ----------



RYAN. said:


> Man sorry to hear that I had to put my blue nose pit down last NOVEMBER for a snake bite, still cant believe she got bit in November, my 5yo son cried for hours
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


man that sux. Now you have to start fresh:34:


----------



## kygreen (Oct 15, 2011)

Woooo!!!!!


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)




----------



## kirkland (Oct 24, 2012)

That is great, he went to a good home.. Glad it has worked out for both of ya


----------



## lsu_mike (Aug 24, 2012)

Looks like a happy dude!


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

*Yeah, really enjoying him here. Kids like the heck outta him also! He's pretty scary to just stumble up on if you don't know any better (as a couple buddies have found out!) lol. He obeys really well and is pretty playful most of the time. Loves to play with this 2x4 he found lying around yard. *


click on video 

And I don't think he is much of a sports fan either... He's already claimed 2 of my son's basketballs and this football...lol 
(Buddy of mine riding my race bike, lmao!)



click on video


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

He looks like a happy puppy. I'm glad this worked out for all involved, especially the dog. 

---don't go away mad, just go away---


----------



## redrumredrum89 (Apr 12, 2012)

Yes me too .I put a lot into him ,he is one of the best dogs I have ever seen .Im super happy that you guys love him.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

That's great that it worked out for all of you. He looks like an amazing critter. Looking at his size, I can understand how he'd freak out someone not expecting to come across him.


----------

